# General > Upcoming Events >  Sika show 2022

## superdiver

Who is going? Anyone from Auckland

----------


## Bobba

Yep brought my tickets the other day.

----------


## scotty

got my tickets for the saturday....im sure i will win the $1000 spending money and the $35000 boat door prize,,,,,,,,,,
(sounds almost like a tui ad reality is i couldnt win a beer in a brewery)

----------


## cookie



----------


## Rushy

Are they going to be doing door ticket sales like in previous years?  Asking for a technophobic old bugger that couldn’t buy an online ticket if his life depended upon it.

----------


## cookie

yes there will be door sales

----------


## tetawa

Any powder or projectile shipments due before the show? Don't think there will be any "old stock" at bargain prices other than GC second hand rifles and shotguns.

----------


## TeRei

> yes there will be door sales ��


What time are the doors open please.

----------


## cookie

> What time are the doors open please.


Doors open 9am both days

----------


## DeonK

Yip going on Friday.

----------


## matto1234

> Yip going on Friday.


It's Saturday, Sunday mate

----------


## DeonK

Haha yes i notice that this morning too. Thanks for headsup anyway  @matto1234

----------


## bigbear

Is there good discounts and deals to be had on over all products not just clothing?

----------


## sheep

> Is there good discounts and deals to be had on over all products not just clothing?


Hope so. Holding back to purchase a few big ticket items until Sika show.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotsoup

I will be at the MTN Gear stand helping exhibit there. All sorts of awesome carbon fiber products and accessories

----------


## superdiver

So who is coming from Auckland?

----------


## Rushy

> So who is coming from Auckland?


I am planning to go down next Saturday.  Hopefully nothing gets in the way of my plan.

----------


## cookie

Check out whos coming.

https://www.sikashow.co.nz/exhibitor-list/

----------


## superdiver

Funny that, no Labour party

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Funny that, no Labour party


Labour Party located in a room full of firearms and angry shooters. They would be totally safe in reality, but no doubt they picture a scene of violence and horror directed at themselves, they do after all believe we are all latent terrorists.

----------


## duckdog

> I am planning to go down next Saturday.  Hopefully nothing gets in the way of my plan.


Looking to go Saturday as well, might see you there.

----------


## Maca49

So where/ what time is beers?

----------


## Rushy

> Looking to go Saturday as well, might see you there.


I hope so mate, it’s been a while.

----------


## Rushy

> So where/ what time is beers?


You call it Maca.  Your shout!  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## akaroa1

Anyone from Canterbury going who could take a couple of rifles ?
Good pay rate !

----------


## tac a1

> Labour Party located in a room full of firearms and angry shooters. They would be totally safe in reality, but no doubt they picture a scene of violence and horror directed at themselves, they do after all believe we are all latent terrorists.


indeed!!

----------


## Maca49

> You call it Maca.  Your shout!  Ha ha ha ha


Be good opportunity for a catch-up and you know they brew your favourite gut rot just down the road!

----------


## Cigar

> Be good opportunity for a catch-up and you know they brew your favourite gut rot just down the road!


I don't think it's made in the Waikato anymore...

----------


## Rushy

> Be good opportunity for a catch-up and you know they brew your favourite gut rot just down the road!


I will keep an eye peeled.

----------


## 55six

We will be running the Night Vision NZ booth. We will have gear on special price.

----------


## Rushy

> We will be running the Night Vision NZ booth. We will have gear on special price.


See you there.

----------


## singularity

I'll be there on Saturday. Looking for some good optics deals.

----------


## shift14

Sunday

----------


## blake

Sunday for me too

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

Im going for the first time , hopefully there is some deals to be had!

----------


## tiroahunta

Between car repairs n lawn mower blowing up...cant see me making it. Enjoy the show. 

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## country cuts

> I'll be there on Saturday. Looking for some good optics deals.


Me too

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Between car repairs n lawn mower blowing up...cant see me making it. Enjoy the show. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Well if the lawn mower has blown up you won't be able to use mowing the lawn as an excuse.
And its going to be pissing down so you might as well take the day off and go.
I'll be on the Sika  Foundation site both days.

----------


## NewbieZAR

So how is the show?

----------


## Ingrid 51

Just back from the show. Chokka with people! Very hot inside. Mostly clothing stalls. No ammo nor reloading stuff that I could see (cursory glancing). Plenty of optics. Several fancy chassis rifles. 4wd rigs. Nothing to really encourage my spending as I have enough stuff for an old guy. First time I’ve been; probably won’t bother again until I’m in my 80’s.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Well if the lawn mower has blown up you won't be able to use mowing the lawn as an excuse.
> And its going to be pissing down so you might as well take the day off and go.
> I'll be on the Sika  Foundation site both days.


Hasnt rained yet so gonna do a pest run soon. Reading Ingrid51s comment doesnt sound like theres much for me. Dont think ill worry about bringing that 'bush' red head that youve seen in......

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Tend to agree with  @Ingrid 51. Lots of clothes, fancy chassis and optics. None of the ammo specials etc of old. Some very flash 4x4 setups that looked like they nudged gross vehicle mass without a driver or cut lunch inside :Omg: 

I did like the new school old style canvas tents and wee log burners.

I had no idea you could blow 16K on a BBQ :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:  , I think one of the semi commercial ones was 40 something K

Renewed membership of the Sika Foundation, and caught up with some mates I hadn't seen in a decade at least.

Most prob won't go next year.

----------


## Bobba

Just got back. 
Pretty crowded and hot inside. Maybe putting the 4wds outside and spreading things out a bit would of made it better. Was pretty hard to get a look at somethings.

Noticeable lack of ammo and reloading gear which was to be expected.

Had a good look at the new howa chassis which is not normally my thing but it was pretty damn cool.

I'll be back next just cos I think supporting this kind of event is important. Hopefully it will be bigger and better.

----------


## 20 Bore

I was pretty disappointed with the show. 
as others have said no reloading or ammo. I had to leave and go into town to buy what I came up for

----------


## Mohawk .308

I think it was better when it was in Taupo, people used to make a long weekend out of it and get a hunt in as well. I’m a bit biased though being it was only a km from my house  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ingrid 51

> I was pretty disappointed with the show. 
> as others have said no reloading or ammo. I had to leave and go into town to buy what I came up for


Yeah. I enquired about specific reloading components at a big outlet stall, to be told ‘go into the shop in town’. Nah.

----------


## Rushy

I have just gotten back home from the show.  My first impression on arriving at the car park was “wow what a great turnout” but I guess that was to be expected after a three year hiatus.  On entering the hall I immediately thought that there were to many people for my liking as it was difficult to access the stalls but I did manage to circumnavigate the show and then wandered aisle by aisle catching up with some forum members and other friends and acquaintances from my hunting and shooting exploits over the years (I even spent a bit of dough on a couple of Christmas gifts for my youngest).  In the end I have to say that I was disappointed and old @Maca49 and I bemoaned how much things have gone down hill since that mad Aussie twit Brenton Tarrant was erroneously issued with a firearms license.  One of my reasons for attending previous shows was to purchase ammo and another was to catch up with some mates over a beer.  Neither of these goals were fulfilled at todays show as ammo was pretty scarce and some woke cunt must have decided that selling grog at the show was a “no go”.  I was also disappointed (but not surprised) to learn that the Police were over stepping their authority at the show by dictating that anyone purchasing an A category firearm could only pick it up within a certain timeframe and then had to take it to the Police to show their FAL and have the serial number recorded against their name (remind me again when the recent firearms register legislation comes into effect). All in all, I am afraid that the show did not meet my expectations and I am resolved that I will not attend another but more than that, I am afraid that to many other attendees will feel similarly and the show will eventually dwindle into oblivion.  Such a fucking shame.

----------


## Scottie

Just got back myself. As others have touched on, I spent the better half of 2-3hrs trying to make my way through the narrow isles and massive crowds to only walk out with bugger all. I hope they listen to feedback from the people, they likely wont but theres always hope.

----------


## XR500

> ...ammo was pretty scarce and some woke cunt must have decided that selling grog at the show was a “no go”.  .


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Mohawk .308

I preferred it when the show was all about the heads and a few beers like the old days at the spa hotel.

----------


## Maca49

@Rushy, yep very disappointing, whoever took it where it hurts, should be ashamed that they didn’t tell Mr Plod where it fits best. I don’t go for the clothing.
But Geoff did a great job at Scary Sharp on my knife, calling me a heathen for the way I have sharpened it. Geoff, a fellow Rewinding Shop owner is the salt of the earth and if you looking for a dark, alternative funeral, he’s the man, he had one he officiated at, when the virtue of the dead fellow was questioned with many of the married ladies attending, I’ve booked him for Rushy.
No beer tent, really? I won’t be back sadly.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy Ive booked him for Rushy.


I am not so sure he will be around when I shuffle off.  I am not even halfway yet.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

> I am not so sure he will be around when I shuffle off.  I am not even halfway yet.  Ha ha ha ha


Geoff a lot younger than you :Grin:  good to catch up with you and that French guy, @Friwi

----------


## Rushy

> Geoff a lot younger than you good to catch up with you and that French guy, @Friwi


I felt sorry for Friwi.  I feel like I stitched him up when I said that Ocker bloke was looking for a suppressor.  Poor bugger couldn’t get away from him.

----------


## turtle

> that mad Aussie twit Bxxxx Txxxxxt was erroneously issued with a firearms license.


You mentioned his name, they are going to be coming for you soon. Don't think it will be for a cuddle either

----------


## bigbear

First time to the show and the retails i talked to or brought from had outstanding customer service, as the guys that were there would know they were under the pump. I was there a bit early but was good to try and get around before the crowds.I did think there were a few products missing.
Also was hoping to see a few more heads on display  before i left. I thought there was a kids section for head entries?  
Organizes need to have a rethink on lay out. A lot of wasted area that could have been used but i take it you pay per m2 for stands. 
Also a layout map would have been nice. Spent a good hour going back through every stand looking for Vortex that was on the Sika list off entrees only to find out they weren't there :Oh Noes:

----------


## Shootm

Interested to see what people thought of the show this year.
I decided with no ammo or components and it not being a day trip anymore that I would give it a miss, sounds like I haven’t missed much.

----------


## 55six

> First time to the show and the retails i talked to or brought from had outstanding customer service, as the guys that were there would know they were under the pump. I was there a bit early but was good to try and get around before the crowds.I did think there were a few products missing.
> Also was hoping to see a few more heads on display  before i left. I thought there was a kids section for head entries?  
> Organizes need to have a rethink on lay out. A lot of wasted area that could have been used but i take it you pay per m2 for stands. 
> Also a layout map would have been nice. Spent a good hour going back through every stand looking for Vortex that was on the Sika list off entrees only to find out they weren't there


There were a lot of missing brands which is shit on their behalf. You import and represent a brand and you’re not there then you don’t deserve to own that brand. That simple.

For us the show has been a long wait. The crowds were huge which is great for the vendors, harder work for the customers. The location worked for us. 

In regards to content available- vote ACT and Nat that simple. A change in government combined with a new arms act bill is needed.

----------


## NewbieZAR

> Interested to see what people thought of the show this year.
> I decided with no ammo or components and it not being a day trip anymore that I would give it a miss, sounds like I haven’t missed much.


Yeah same, i live in Hams. Was gonna take the young fella tomorrow as i need some ammo/reloading stuff but looks like im gonna take him shootinh or hunting instead.

----------


## Ben Waimata

When my sons and I arrived at 12.30 it was so packed it was hard to get through the crowds, but when we left around 3 it was much more empty. I'll remember that for future. I went with every intention of walking out the door with a new thermal, but here I am back home without one. Good to meet a couple of forum members here, and probably walked passed a large number without knowing it. 4 hour drive for us each way so the trip was far longer than the time spent there. If I hadn't been specifically looking for something it might have been disappointing, but for me it was worth while.

----------


## Maca49

> I felt sorry for Friwi.  I feel like I stitched him up when I said that Ocker bloke was looking for a suppressor.  Poor bugger couldn’t get away from him.


Hahahaha, some sales are more difficult than others, 5x dpts is a good order, Darren will shout him a vegetarian pie :Grin:

----------


## TeRei

> @Rushy, yep very disappointing, whoever took it where it hurts, should be ashamed that they didnt tell Mr Plod where it fits best. I dont go for the clothing.
> But Geoff did a great job at Scary Sharp on my knife, calling me a heathen for the way I have sharpened it. Geoff, a fellow Rewinding Shop owner is the salt of the earth and if you looking for a dark, alternative funeral, hes the man, he had one he officiated at, when the virtue of the dead fellow was questioned with many of the married ladies attending, Ive booked him for Rushy.
> No beer tent, really? I wont be back sadly.


The main reason to go to the Show to chew the fat with Geoff but picked a near new model so little incentive to go as also bought some primers off Relaoders folowing an email. Saved 8 hours driving.

----------


## 7mmwsm

It's a pity about the ammo and reloading sales not being what they once were. But the environment is what it is. Reloading components are scarce at the best of times now so not surprising they are scarce at the show.
Regarding the crowd, the gate sales were well in advance of any Taupo show, and it's a bigger venue. So it would have been a circus with that size crowd at Taupo.

----------


## Maca49

> The main reason to go to the Show to chew the fat with Geoff but picked a near new model so little incentive to go as also bought some primers off Relaoders folowing an email. Saved 8 hours driving.


Chewing the fat with Geoff, would it be tripe?

----------


## Maca49

> It's a pity about the ammo and reloading sales not being what they once were. But the environment is what it is. Reloading components are scarce at the best of times now so not surprising they are scarce at the show.
> Regarding the crowd, the gate sales were well in advance of any Taupo show, and it's a bigger venue. So it would have been a circus with that size crowd at Taupo.


But Geoff, it would have a beer to chew the fat with?

----------


## physeptone

> I was also disappointed (but not surprised) to learn that the Police were over stepping their authority at the show by dictating that anyone purchasing an A category firearm could only pick it up within a certain timeframe and then had to take it to the Police to show their FAL and have the serial number recorded against their name (remind me again when the recent firearms register legislation comes into effect).


This is understandable, with dwindling crime, the police have little else to do.

In all seriousness, whichever police chief decided this was a good use of resources needs to be relieved of his responsibilities and put on duties dealing with burglaries, car crimes and ram raids to grasp some semblance of how the general public are currently feeling.

----------


## caberslash

Sad to hear these reports, after reading 'The Sika Hunters' on @takbok 's recommendation and learning about the show, how it came about, Cam Speedy and others efforts to make it what it is (was?!).

Any news/pics on best head of the show etc? 

Thought it was about hunters meeting to have a yarn, buy and sell hunting gear and maybe enjoying themselves but are these now secondary considerations to the organisers vs $$$?

----------


## scotty

> forum members here, and probably walked passed a large number without knowing it..


yup was there round the same time  but then im one of those "blend in" kinda guys thats always there but never seen ......if you look up average bloke in the dictionary there would be a pic of me (but you wouldnt notice me)....... i went expecting everything to be out of my budget  so wasnt too disappointed replaced some hunting gear that i been wearing for 10 years plus (i like to get my moneys worth) with some ridgeline stuff and bought a salami .....got some free dog food and entered as many comps as i could . future son in law had a chat to the arms officers re delays in licence application ....
my phones fully charged for later today when i start fielding calls about all the gear i have won.......

oh and i noticed some of the rifles (eg mauser seemed to been inflated so the could be discounted to the show price (standard retail) had a look at the new CZ not impressed with the safety  ( push button on the tang that works on the trigger)

----------


## Ben Waimata

> yup was there round the same time  but then im one of those "blend in" kinda guys thats always there but never seen ......if you look up average bloke in the dictionary there would be a pic of me (but you wouldnt notice me).......


Actually I did see a distinguished looking bloke who looked like he should be a NZHS forum member, must have been you. G'day in retrospect @scotty!

----------


## scotty

> Actually I did see a distinguished looking bloke who looked like he should be a NZHS forum member, must have been you. G'day in retrospect @scotty!


ha the closest word to distinguished to describe me is more likely indistinct............
oddly enough i was wearing a t shirt that had the caption "bigfoot saw me.....but no-one believes him"

----------


## Beavis

Pretty average. Doesn't have the same vibe as the good old days. SFA in terms of guns and other gun related stuff. We felt like they had put the vehicles inside to make up the space in the venue. They could of put them outside and spaced out the vendors more to make it easier to get round (or put more vendors in). Didn't really feel like the Sika Show we used to know.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Anyone get any photos of the heads?

----------


## Northkiwi

any deals on garmin going?

----------


## hotsoup

Narrow isles? Uhh. 

Show has been fantastic. Hearing loads of positive comments about the show. Thoroughly enjoying it.

----------


## Ingrid 51

> Narrow isles? Uhh. 
> 
> Show has been fantastic. Hearing loads of positive comments about the show. Thoroughly enjoying it. 
> 
> Attachment 209157


Someone must have farted. Saturday there was little room to squeeze past others in those aisles.

----------


## Mohawk .308

It cracks me up seeing guys at the sika show dressed in camo….

----------


## hotsoup

Isles are not narrow. There was a tonne of people on Saturday, that's a good thing

----------


## Cigar

We went this morning. It was fairly busy, but not as crowded as yesterday by the sounds of it. I bought some Back Country (buy 3 get 4 special on meals/desserts, and 3 smoothies for $10), some Dog & Gun coffee from Mrs Duley, a gun cover, and got some free bikkies for the dog. Lots of the TV show hunters about, and saw a few YouTubers wandering around too.

----------


## Remutaka

New venue is certainly more spacious. Saturday midday at the show is always crazy busy, Sunday is much quieter especially early afternoon, nothing has changed in that regard. Certainly a few of the regular vendors were not there this year but quite a few new ones were. Crazy times in the Hunting and Firearms market at the moment so not surprising. Plenty of great heads on display. Wasn't expecting insane bargains as some always seem too so wasn't disappointed. All in all, a great show.

----------


## bigbear

Be interesting seeing what the door numbers were.
 Next year i would go on the sunday to see all the heads on display been a first timer didn't realize all the heads were away getting measured.

----------


## Daithi

Does anyone know the name of the stand outside, sold bbqs, the one that did them in shape of boars, etc?

----------


## shift14

> Someone must have farted. Saturday there was little room to squeeze past others in those aisles.


What did you expect. ? Had exactly the same at Taupo on a Saturday.

And when it pissed down like it did today you traversed the sea of mud on duckboards. 

Thoroughly enjoyed it, great having it all under one roof.

B

----------


## shift14

> Be interesting seeing what the door numbers were.
>  Next year i would go on the sunday to see all the heads on display been a first timer didn't realize all the heads were away getting measured.


I was told over 10k on Saturday, more than both days combined in Taupo.

Can only get better.

B

----------


## shift14

> Narrow isles? Uhh. 
> 
> Show has been fantastic. Hearing loads of positive comments about the show. Thoroughly enjoying it. 
> 
> Attachment 209157


Nice to see the sticks and bipod in the flesh. Thank you.

B

----------


## hotsoup

> Someone must have farted. Saturday there was little room to squeeze past others in those aisles.





> Nice to see the sticks and bipod in the flesh. Thank you.
> 
> B


You're welcome! Great to chat

----------


## Maxx

> It cracks me up seeing guys at the sika show dressed in camo….


But how do you see them? What's your secret?

----------


## muzza

obviously need Thermal gear to see them

----------


## techno retard

A bit disappointed with the negative comments from yesterday regarding the show. After a couple of years absence, new owners & new location, it's hardly surprising it wasn't perfect. With a shortage of ammunition & reloading components world wide for a few years if you can't find it on line, then it not likely to be in the country or at the show. It would a bit costly for big brand franchise holders to be there with no product to sell. The lack of heads on display early in the day was because they are entered for & measured from the start of Saturday, a job we didn' t get finished until after 3.30pm

----------


## Makros

I had a wander around on Saturday. I enjoyed the show. It was busy and crowded, I expected that. Some suppliers had set out their stalls very poorly and caused traffic jams. Hunting and Fishing team was basically the worse stand although there was a mishmash of Spika, Tatonka, Leupold and others in there which I assume were all the same company, but it was a mess best avoided.
I picked up a few small bits and pieces that I wanted but didn't want to pay shipping for. Also tried out some nice gear. 
Ended up making a bigger purchase online today from Delta with their discount code after testing their gear which I liked a lot, and the reps talked to you which is something to mention compared to the Leica and Swarovski stalls.
There were some great deals on some things but not rifles, ammo, or reloading equipment which is unsurprising and exactly what I expected as there simply isn't stock in the country to do so.

Had a great chat with Dean Maisey on all his testing on noise levels and suppressors, he's doing some awesome research. Also had a good chat with my local Arms officer at the police stall, he's a good bugger, as were the others that ended up crowded around as we were talking about interesting old rifles and how they might be secured during travel (all agreeing just keep it outta sight and you've made "practicable effort"), nabbed a few chamber flags outta their bucket for free which was neat for them to have.

Not much interesting going on in the world of rifles to be honest, variations of titanium and carbon parts but wasn't enamoured with any companies execution.

Only thing I could complain about was the food selection, was all generic junk food basically. Would have been nice to have some wild meat selections like a nice venison burger or something.

----------


## Friwi

I think it was a good sika show, with an impressive number of heads and a good number of people turning up.

I was there as a visitor yesterday and a volunteer with nzda this morning doing the car park under the rain .I was glad to have a hot meal at lunchtime under cover.
I caught up with so many people that I had not seen for quite a while, including Le Maca49 and le Rushy ;-)
A lot of the stands were offering higher end stuff that was out of my league ( things with carbon, titanium and electronic and lot of zeros behind the left digit) but it was good to see the effort that some companies went to to introduce some new products ( wingman with his mini chassis stock and his beautiful delisle, a young kiwi guy with his ultra light weight bipods and ice picks…etc).

The Ruahine port lady was there with a good number of new flavoured beverages. ( I got two bottles ( a grumpy goose and a thar) on Saturday , but when I was back home I got told I got the wrong ones on Saturday night , so I had to get a frisky fallow and a wapiti one today!)

I can understand the frustration for some for having to drive further to get to Hamilton and not necessarily finding a stand they were expecting to see or  having a good deal on some items.

But I think we are very lucky that the gentlemen who took over the sika show where able to keep the concept going , specially after two years of covid.
They could have gone broke and we could have had nothing at all this year. And instead we not only had a show but also some great organisations ( nzda, sika foundation… etc ) that keep fighting for our passion of the outdoor.

----------


## Philipo

Finally home after a couple of nights in the Tron, My mate Dazza decided to come up with me to see the show ( he had never been before ) so we headed up on Friday arvo, dropped off a rifle on the way & then rocked into Greendogs pad for Friday night & then the three of us headed to the show mid morning Saturday. 

First impressions - great facility, plenty of parking & people in hi viz waving their arms in all different directions

There were plenty of punters, was a very good turn out & we got through the turn styles very quickly ( far better than the old days ) was the normal bottle neck as ya enter but we pushed our way through, losing the crew & then running into each other again over the first couple of hours, I think the boys got sick of waiting for me to talk to people but was good to catch up with vendors & a few forum members etc, didn't see many Jaffas I know, are they not allowed out until Sunday ? 

Good to see the ACT party bus there, saw David go get a foot long & then when we went to see the team he still had some of it on his shirt hahaha, we wandered around for about four hours, some areas were very claustrophobic ( especially when ya only 5" tall ) while other isles were quite wide, the food was a good mix of trucks n caravans but pity there were only a few gazebos & most of it wasn't under cover ( would of been great today in the pissing down rain ) lots of optics ( including Dave from Swaro, always good to catch up with him, he was a big supporter of the Toby shoot / auction over the years ) sorry for ditching ya Phil243, I needed to get in while he was free lol , there were a heap of small time clothing companies & a mix of odd ball stuff that is always good. Did seem that the outdoor "roof tents n ARB" type stuff took up alot of space, while great visually it seemed to dominate one whole corner of the arena.

Good bits - plenty of optics, nice space, those who complain about the heat - lets to back to the sardine can of up Spa Rd, holy fuk that was a hot smelly cunt !   
Nice toilets, open space with plenty of parking ( as you would expect being Mystery Creek )  & seemed well run 

Off bits - there were plenty of the "old regulars" of the past missing, but then this is what it is, the days of going to the GunWorks or Steve Wholesale stands etc & buying four boxes of Amaxes for $65 each are long gone, why would they even bother turning up when there's nothing to sell. Hopefully this will sort itself in the next year or two. The lay out was not ideal, sort what it is, even though it's an enormous building does not mean it's a great idea to fill it with utes n shit, put some of those outside ( it's a show not a BassPro ) Open the floor space up for those who could benefit 

Summing up - Some of the layout was lacking abit, but this is basically a "new generation" of the show, the venue is in my opinion is best for the future of the event, we need to change & evolve with the times, whether you like it or not please support it, as a note of interest  - all the Australian SSAA expo's are fucked with the batflu wank tards etc 


Best part of the day - walking back to the truck, we came across Lynda & Jools Topp & their machine of a mum @ 92 years young, they had decided to bring her for an outting to the Sika show, fuk me how good. Go girls , just hope I'm that spritely in me nineties hahahahaha

----------


## scotty

> Does anyone know the name of the stand outside, sold bbqs, the one that did them in shape of boars, etc?


They were well done

Didn't get the name tho

----------


## bigbear

To be honest i didn't go outside just thought it was food tents and shit :Sad:  this what i mean about a site map.

----------


## shift14

Concur with the positive comments above, and with refinements for the future.

Who knows, maybe the Tahr Show or similar may resurface for the S.I. people., 

Touched and looked at the new switch barrel Sako….the price….hmmm, I’ll stay with my R8.

B

----------


## hotsoup

Always room for improvement but for new owners having their first crack at the show in a huge new venue, I think they did a great job. I can only see it getting better from here on out. 

Matt and I were running the MTN Gear stand, there's a list of things we hope to do better next year. No doubt Sika Show has a list of things they can improve on next year too!

----------


## Daithi

Yes, @Friwi that De Lisle was something else, I can't get it out of my head, I've always wanted one. One day.

----------


## matto1234

Good first show for me, caught up with wingman and Ian from Delta. Plenty of heads and nice gear on show. Was a little tight in places but not the end of the world. If supply from overseas gets back on top of things and labour fucks off I can only see it getting better.

----------


## Woody

Yep. Couldnt go but I heard 8000 visitors on Sat. Pretty good support and great for NZ entreprenuers. Good stuff   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shadowsol

Mixed bag I think:

Pro's
- seemed like really good numbers for attendance
- looked like some good heads entered
- good facilities, parking, bathrooms, food etc onsite
- likely reached a wider audience than if it was in Taupo
- met a couple of hunters etc that i follow online and had a yarn which was cool.
- got to handle a couple of items i wanted to look at before buying that aren't often in shops here.

Con's
- the exhibitor list was very misleading ie you could take 6-10 listed exhibitors and combine as one stall in most instances.
- Some listed exhibitors I couldn't see evidence of at all.
- For a hunting show the amount of firearms, bows, ammo and reloading stuff was pretty light.
- some of the stalls were very compacted and hard to access anything.
- didn't seem to be a lot of great deals on things i was looking at - in some cases stuff was more expensive, I thought I would walk out with a scope and bino's - the ones I looked at "show price" was more expensive than if i ordered online from NZ...
- I think there were a lot of brands, retailers, organisations that should've been there absent. 

Suggestions:
- move vehicles outside to free up more space
- site map - if there was one we didnt get one
- perhaps consider changing it to "NZ Hunting and Shooting show" and get more exhibitors onboard - I realise this may rub some the wrong way but united we are stronger, bring in the target shooters, pistol shooters, archers, and other hunters.
- Instead of Hunting and Fishing having small alcoves for 6 - 10 brands within their pop up store get those brands to have their own stands with the distributors / reps onsite - this would reduce the traffic jam, make products more accessible and improve the experience 
- All major brands should surely be represented. Vortex? Hunters Element? Hardy Rifles? Hornady? 

Cool stuff:
- Glacier Rifles were awesome to handle - would love one, just not in my budget.
- Backlanz look good, another cool NZ product.

Brought:
- 2 Yeti coffee cups
- Dog n Gun Coffee 
- Tatonka womans pack - first time being able to try one on for the the wife.

----------


## The bomb

I bought some huntfast hydration sachets,those of you that were there on Saturday will know why!!!

----------


## 10-Ring

Was Bill Nikl there this year? He makes great knife?

----------


## Mohawk .308

Jeez, so none of you fullas got any photos of the heads?

----------


## The bomb

> Was Bill Nikl there this year? He makes great knife?


Yep,he was there,nice blades alright ,him and his mate there would have had a combined age of around 170

----------


## Philipo

Only photo I got was this one - check that head out hahahaha fym, some from the old days of FnH forum etc will recognise this deviant 





Fuk one thing I forgot to mention last night, while there weren't really many decent % off deals, we were walking past one stand & some dude picked up a $70 rechargeable spotlight, says "shit this be good for the boat" & the response from his misses - *Put that back, you ain't buying anything !!* holy fuk the poor cunt, we felt so sorry for him & then guilty we didn't go save the poor bugger, God Bless being single hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## 7mmwsm

It appears that the so called show issues are actually exhibitor issues.
The exhibitors buy  space and set up their stall how they want. The show organisers don't tell exhibitors how to arrange their stall.
Some of the congestion issues I noticed were due to some exhibitors arranging their stalls like supermarket isles.

----------


## 57jl

Sunday was ok as far as an space to move around went

----------


## Slug

> Only photo I got was this one - check that head out hahahaha fym, some from the old days of FnH forum etc will recognise this deviant 
> 
> Attachment 209245
> 
> 
> 
> Fuk one thing I forgot to mention last night, while there weren't really many decent % off deals, we were walking past one stand & some dude picked up a $70 rechargeable spotlight, says "shit this be good for the boat" & the response from his misses - *Put that back, you ain't buying anything !!* holy fuk the poor cunt, we felt so sorry for him & then guilty we didn't go save the poor bugger, God Bless being single hahahahahahahahaha


Noted for future ref...leave wife and kids (dob alert) at home  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Only photo I got was this one - check that head out hahahaha fym, some from the old days of FnH forum etc will recognise this deviant 
> 
> Attachment 209245


What category did you enter him in? Most unusual head?

----------


## Cigar

> ....we were walking past one stand & some dude picked up a $70 rechargeable spotlight, says "shit this be good for the boat" & the response from his misses - *Put that back, you ain't buying anything !!*


The guy probably didn't even have a boat...
So once he had bought the spotlight, his next sentence was going to be "well now I have to buy a boat for the spotlight!"
 :Psmiley:  :Grin:

----------


## shift14

Forgot to mention the Wapiti Foundation.

It was a real treat to finally speak to Roy Sloan and the team that do such amazing work.

I have emailed them some pictures of father’s mid 50’s ballot trip. Hopefully with their extensive knowledge they’ll be able to tell me which block and perhaps more.

B

----------


## Kudu

I enjoyed it... Although I am not sure if I will make the trip up from Wanganui again...Its a hell of a haul. I didn't get to look at any of the outside stuff at all due to it pissing down with rain. Some of the stalls seemed a bit cramped though...and I don't know why considering the amount of space they had, Like the Stoney creek venue, not that I would ever buy any of their gear, but that was very cramped and crowded, and for no reason. I think they could have really opened up the aisles.

----------


## cookie

> They were well done
> Attachment 209206
> Didn't get the name tho


Roe Engineering from Hamilton

----------


## stagstalker

Few photos of heads can be seen here:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...65952343599856

There was a heck of a lot more there though, pretty cool display.

I was lucky enough to win biggest Sika: 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00034650234353

----------


## cookie

> Does anyone know the name of the stand outside, sold bbqs, the one that did them in shape of boars, etc?


Roe Engineering Hamilton

----------


## Steven708

Was my first visit, went down Saturday as mentioned lots of people and I thought a reasonable mix of stands. What I was pleased to see was the wide range of people attending; families and wives in particular were there in good numbers which I thought was encouraging. Yes there will be learnings but looking forward to next year and hopefully some ammo being available.

----------

